# Popcorn Plaster on Walls



## shackdweller (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, you read the title of this thread correctly.

It is beyond me why the contractors who built my shack would put popcorn plaster on the walls of the entrance hall closet.

You can guess what it's like, putting things in the closet for storage, and bumping them, and my knuckles into the plaster.

The guy at the hardward store that I discussed this problem with said that was the first time he had heard of that type of plaster being put onto walls.

I've gotten all of it wet scraped off of all 3 walls of the closet.

I temporarily gave up the idea of wetscraping the plaster off of the ceiling closet, but have since decided to take it off of there, too.

In the entrance hall to the building, that same plaster is also on the ceilings, and on the first part before the stairs start, probably about 2 feet, every time it rains, that popcorn plaster loosens up and falls onto the floor.

I have been told that a lot of condo residents have taken it off of the ceilings in their condos.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 11, 2016)

It is just a matter of money with the builders. Ceiling are seldom nice and straight and it costs a lot to get a good smooth ceiling so the spray hides a lot of things and they will tell you that it helps with soundproofing, but is mostly just a sales pitch.
When I have scraped ceilings I tape a scraper to a dust pan and use a water spritzer. That dosn't make it easier but it is cleaner.


----------



## shackdweller (Jan 12, 2016)

I used the water spritzer for the walls, and was surprised how easily the plaster came off.

so far I have not had to wear my goggles, although I have worn my dust mask, although doing wet scraping their really isn't any dust.  I will also wear my goggles when scraping the ceiling.  The last scraping I did on the entrance hall closet was a week ago from Sunday of this week.  I just havent found the time to finish that one closet with the ceiling.

The other two closets have the popcorn plaster on the ceilings only, but they are low, and sloping over the top shelf of these two clothes closets, and are very easy to reach without needing to use a ladder.  And, the area of ceiling over those 2 shelves is much less than in the closet.

It's been great finally doing something to solve that annoying problem after so many years, and I'm while I regret not starting the project sooner, I'm very glad I did start it better late than never.

Next thing to look forward to will be repainting the closets.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2016)

shackdweller said:


> It's been great finally doing something to solve that annoying problem after so many years, and I'm while I regret not starting the project sooner, I'm very glad I did start it better late than never.
> 
> Next thing to look forward to will be repainting the closets.



The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you, Confucious


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 12, 2016)

..........


----------



## nealtw (Jan 12, 2016)

It's not the 1000 miles you have to walk that does you in, it the stone in your shoe.


----------



## shackdweller (Jan 19, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step.



Thanks for the Words of Wisdom.

I'm hoping to find, or make, the time to finish on the entrance hall close ceiling, then movie on to those two other closets with much less surface area to remove the plaster from, then get to repainting the closet walls and ceilings.


----------

